# Kubota won't start



## dw2415 (Apr 3, 2021)

Kubota BX25 won't start. I was using the 3-point for a tiller, disconnected it and was doing bucket work. Got up and the second I did the engine quit and hasn't started since. It died like it does when the PTO is engaged except it wasn't. Engine just clicks now.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like the operator presence switch under the seat is bad or one of the contact push on terminals has come off.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Perhaps if the engine just clicks, you may have jarred a battery connection loose enough to give you a failed start.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Corroded , loose and poor starting battery connections are the number one cause of 'no starts' Kubota's ground cable connection to the frame is the leading place for corrosion and high resistance (no current) no starts with the micro switches like the OPC switch number 2.

Flooded cell batteries in reality only last about 5 years maximum. On my Kubota's, I renew the starting batteries every 4 years, clean all the connections including the ground lug on the frame and put di-electric grease on the battery clamps om the battery posts and make sure they are tight One thing I don't need is a no start when it's time to farm or in the dead of winter when I need to remove snow.


----------



## dw2415 (Apr 3, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds like the operator presence switch under the seat is bad or one of the contact push on terminals has come off.


Would that still happen if the PTO wasn't engaged? The tractor doesn't have a seat safety switch under normal use, only when the it's in use. But yes, that will be the first thing I'll replace


SidecarFlip said:


> Corroded , loose and poor starting battery connections are the number one cause of 'no starts' Kubota's ground cable connection to the frame is the leading place for corrosion and high resistance (no current) no starts with the micro switches like the OPC switch number 2.
> 
> Flooded cell batteries in reality only last about 5 years maximum. On my Kubota's, I renew the starting batteries every 4 years, clean all the connections including the ground lug on the frame and put di-electric grease on the battery clamps om the battery posts and make sure they are tight One thing I don't need is a no start when it's time to farm or in the dead of winter when I need to remove snow.


That's the boat I'm in right now unfortunately. I'm replacing one of the switches that's in-stock hoping for a 1/5 shot and will re-check the battery connections. It's odd that it died the second I lifted from the seat like the PTO was engaged when it wasn't.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's cheap to check all your levers ad pedals to make sure the safety switches are doing what they're supposed to do. Wiggle that pto engagement lever, make sure the park brake switch is engaged and make sure you are in neutral.
It was unclear in the first post, but seems if the tractor quit when you raised up out of the seat, seems the seat switch is working?!?


----------

